# Edmunds: 5% power increase drops 0-60 by .3 sec



## DennisP (Jan 5, 2019)

I didn't see where anyone confirmed increased performance but here it is! (Teslarati article)
tesla-model-3-peak-power-increase-amazes-edmunds


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Their first test must have been flawed. They got 5.3 seconds.

Their second test is correct at 5.0 seconds.

Seems like just an error on the first test.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 5, 2019)

FF35 said:


> Their first test must have been flawed. They got 5.3 seconds.
> 
> Their second test is correct at 5.0 seconds.


Oh? I didn't know what the previous rating was, took their word for it. I know my AWD was advertised as 4.5 sec when I bought it, not sure now with the power increase....


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

DennisP said:


> Oh? I didn't know what the previous rating was, took their word for it. I know my AWD was advertised as 4.5 sec when I bought it, not sure now with the power increase....


They dropped it to 4.4 on website. Hopefully they unlock more when competition comes out.... I think it should, and probably could, be 5sec rwd, 4 sec awd, and 3 performance


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

Wish they mentioned what SW version they were on. I felt more of an increase at higher speeds (60+) after the latest update that mentions the high speed increase. Would be interesting to see if the 1/4 mile time would be improved.


----------

